# My biggest cat (pics)



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a photo of my biggest catfish so far. I caught him on Sunday on the Red with a frog. It was 15 pounds and 2 ounces. I didn't realize it qualified for the Whopper Club until after I let him go. But we did get a measurement on it and it made the Catch and Release club. I will have to look into that process. All in all it made the day worthwhile.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice cat Fallguy!
8)


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

How long was she?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We didn't have a good tape with but figured 35 or so. All in all, I got the whopper club a few weeks ago and hopefully I can get a Catch and release club fish before summer is over.


----------

